# Big Winter Trout and Redfish



## Jeffbro999#2

Winter is here, and the trout bite has already been amazing this year. Ever since the water temps dropped quickly into the low 60s to upper 50s, the trout bite really took off. Warmer days, I’ll throw topwater all day looking for limits with occasional big fish. Cold days the jerkbaits come out, and purple and blue backed baits have been getting crushed fished slowly. 

The night bite has been incredible, and the big trout have been hungry for some big mullet. I’ve been throwing a 6” swimbait line thru rigged this year, and the big ones completely inhale it in a split second. The Thump is addicting, and gets the adrenaline pumping before I even make a cast. Never know when she’s gonna bite! 

Redfish have also been plentiful, but not many slots. Most have been in the 29-33” range and are hanging out right alongside the trout. They also inhale the swimbait at night, and love a big jerkbait during the day. 

Here’s some pics of the fish I’ve been after:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

More pics


----------



## HOF 79

Wow Man I hate that the weather got bad and couldn't make it I would love to get 1 of those gator trout


----------



## lobsterman

Got em dialed in again I see. Glad you are doing well!


----------



## Inn Deep

Damn it man!! Those are true gators! I need to follow you around sometime!


----------



## GROUPERKING

Some fine ones ! I've been wanting to try the night bite ,but It's all cold and wet out there ! Fishing bankers hours has become my thing Lol ! ....but I haven't been catching any monster trout this year either. I guess that I'm going to have to man up and go monster hunting one night. Thanks for the report


----------



## Desert Eagle

I think I see a Striper in the mix as well. That silver/black Spook is a killer lure. Nice post and fish. Lotsa good eatin' there....


----------



## SurfRidr

Wow, Jeff! Those are some beasts! Congrats, those are some great fish and thanks again for the report! :thumbsup:

EDIT: Are those Keitech swimbaits? They look like the same shape I remember but the ribbing is less pronounced. Just curious.


----------



## Riverfan

Jeff, those are some impressive trout! What's the pace with the swimbait? Slow or can you move at a decent pace?


----------



## olvart

Speck-tacular!!


----------



## Jason

Smoking them jokers.....good to see, and my little boat is almost ready to hit the water so I'll be out there again sooooooooooon!!!


----------



## AirborneAngler82

Nice catch, as a salt water rookie just moving to the area folks like you who are willing to tell what bait/lure is getting the hits is a godsend. Thank you.

Cooked up the specs I got yesterday, what a fun fish to catch and great tasting too. Is this rain going to shut them down in the bays or will they still be around and bitting?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

HOF 79 said:


> Wow Man I hate that the weather got bad and couldn't make it I would love to get 1 of those gator trout


Yeah weather got nasty for a few days. These fish will be around until March, so you have time.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

lobsterman said:


> Got em dialed in again I see. Glad you are doing well!


Pattern is very strong right now, getting them to bite is the tough part. Glad to hear from you!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

Inn Deep said:


> Damn it man!! Those are true gators! I need to follow you around sometime!


Lol, yes sir, wouldn’t be the first time! Really love trout fishing, and have found that Pensacola has some really good numbers of gators in our waters.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Some fine ones ! I've been wanting to try the night bite ,but It's all cold and wet out there ! Fishing bankers hours has become my thing Lol ! ....but I haven't been catching any monster trout this year either. I guess that I'm going to have to man up and go monster hunting one night. Thanks for the report


I like how you talked yourself into going through your post, lol! This bite has become something I look forward to all year. It’s really peaceful out there in the dark, but the cold does suck. Tough to retrieve really slow when it’s cold, but man it can be worth it! Good luck out there!


----------



## specktackler57

Gators and studs


----------



## lobsterman

Jeffbro999 said:


> Pattern is very strong right now, getting them to bite is the tough part. Glad to hear from you!



I have them located as well, but am only managing the schoolie size by the box car loads. 
One day I caught a very nice mixture with the bulk being around 18" to 23" fish. Other than that they are mostly dinks. I do have several spotted that are slobs for sure but not hitting like you said. It is great to hear from you and holler when you are ready to go on a fish slaying expedition again.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

Desert Eagle said:


> I think I see a Striper in the mix as well. That silver/black Spook is a killer lure. Nice post and fish. Lotsa good eatin' there....


Thanks! Yes sir, we get a nice striped surprise every now and then! Several 5lb+ hybrids this year. That Spook works great, throw it a lot when it’s sunny. Cloudy conditions I throw the Sammy instead. Retrieve speed has remained the same as the summer, constant fast retrieve is still getting hammered!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

SurfRidr said:


> Wow, Jeff! Those are some beasts! Congrats, those are some great fish and thanks again for the report!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Are those Keitech swimbaits? They look like the same shape I remember but the ribbing is less pronounced. Just curious.



Thanks Sam! Been an amazing start to winter. Dialed in the pattern the last few years and really putting it to work in new waters this year. 

The swimbait I use is the Jackall Rhythm Wave 5.8”. Used Keitechs in the past, and they have great action but zero durability. One or two fish and they are usually torn up pretty good. The Rhythm Wave holds up really well and has the same great action, and is easier to rig line thru style with the way the hook slot starts at the nose of the bait. I just retired this swimbait after it caught over 100 fish including 3 trout over 28”, 20 trout 25-28” and several bull reds.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

Riverfan said:


> Jeff, those are some impressive trout! What's the pace with the swimbait? Slow or can you move at a decent pace?


Thank you sir! I always play around with speed of retrieve, but I’m usually retrieving as slow as possible without hitting bottom. Tough to do when it’s cold. During the day, a faster retrieve produces really well. The bites are crazy, so violent!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

olvart said:


> Speck-tacular!!


:notworthy: :thumbup:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

Jason said:


> Smoking them jokers.....good to see, and my little boat is almost ready to hit the water so I'll be out there again sooooooooooon!!!


Yes sir, they are out there! Very nice, hope you put a beat down on them soon Jason! Still a little early(water still warm) so you should have perfect timing.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

AirborneAngler82 said:


> Nice catch, as a salt water rookie just moving to the area folks like you who are willing to tell what bait/lure is getting the hits is a godsend. Thank you.
> 
> Cooked up the specs I got yesterday, what a fun fish to catch and great tasting too. Is this rain going to shut them down in the bays or will they still be around and bitting?


No problem at all! I took that lure picture as a size comparison of the big swimbait, but those lures all work great in the winter. Colors are a little off, but the right lures. Swap the colors for purple or blue and it will be game on! 

I would say the rain will affect them, but overall the fishing should be good in the bays. With the water not yet in the low 50s they will move around some since bait is still everywhere. We have a nice cold blast on the way, and that will move them right back to the winter spots, making them easy to catch. A few tide cycles between now and then will also help mix the water up again.


----------



## Chris V

I'm surprised the Trout haven't migrated out of the area. I know if I was a speck, I wouldn't stay around with you here lol


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

Chris V said:


> I'm surprised the Trout haven't migrated out of the area. I know if I was a speck, I wouldn't stay around with you here lol


Lol, well I never catch the same fish twice, so I think you may be right! I’ve been rotating spots and fishing a lot of new water this year, trying to keep the pressure down. I’ll be giving them a break the rest of this winter, but I know a few guys who will be out there looking


----------



## kanaka

Jeffbro999 said:


> The swimbait I use is the Jackall Rhythm Wave 5.8”. Used Keitechs in the past, and they have great action but zero durability. One or two fish and they are usually torn up pretty good. The Rhythm Wave holds up really well and has the same great action, and is easier to rig line thru style with the way the hook slot starts at the nose of the bait. I just retired this swimbait after it caught over 100 fish including 3 trout over 28”, 20 trout 25-28” and several bull reds.



That's a amazing amount of fish on a soft plastic!!!! Is it because of the line thru rigging? 
Noticed in the pics that the swimbait tended to be hanging outside the jaws.
I'm assuming that after the hookup, the bait is loose to slide up the line?

ETA If there was a tagging program for specs, you would be getting tag refills weekly!


----------



## HOF 79

After the rain this week ruined my trip I guess I will try again here soon how cold us water there its 52 here just trying to see if yall have the same patterns as us over here in Mississippi


----------



## brentste

Great fish! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SurfRidr

Jeffbro999 said:


> Thanks Sam! Been an amazing start to winter. Dialed in the pattern the last few years and really putting it to work in new waters this year.
> 
> The swimbait I use is the Jackall Rhythm Wave 5.8”. Used Keitechs in the past, and they have great action but zero durability. One or two fish and they are usually torn up pretty good. The Rhythm Wave holds up really well and has the same great action, and is easier to rig line thru style with the way the hook slot starts at the nose of the bait. I just retired this swimbait after it caught over 100 fish including 3 trout over 28”, 20 trout 25-28” and several bull reds.


Great, thanks for the info, Jeff. That was my experience with the Keitechs when I used them - this was in North Carolina for bass, but the durability just wasn't there. Speaking of Jackall, I tried to order a couple more Bonnie's but everywhere was out of stock, even Jackall's own site. :001_huh: Hope they didn't stop making them, I really like that topwater bait.


----------



## lobsterman

SurfRidr said:


> Speaking of Jackall, I tried to order a couple more Bonnie's but everywhere was out of stock, even Jackall's own site. :001_huh: Hope they didn't stop making them, I really like that topwater bait.



They have discontinued them for now anyway.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

kanaka said:


> That's a amazing amount of fish on a soft plastic!!!! Is it because of the line thru rigging?
> Noticed in the pics that the swimbait tended to be hanging outside the jaws.
> I'm assuming that after the hookup, the bait is loose to slide up the line?
> 
> ETA If there was a tagging program for specs, you would be getting tag refills weekly!


Yes, all because of the rigging, and it really impressed me! The main reason plastics become unusable is because of the hook tearing up the bait. With the line thru rigging, it’s rigged in the same spot everytime where the hook sits right against the rivet, and once it gets bit, slides up and out the way where it can’t get torn up. Biggest issue is the fish eating it so deep they take your tail off, but that’s rare. 

Some tags would be really cool. Be nice to know for sure if we catch the same one twice.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

HOF 79 said:


> After the rain this week ruined my trip I guess I will try again here soon how cold us water there its 52 here just trying to see if yall have the same patterns as us over here in Mississippi


Not sure what it is now after the rain, but it was 58-63 depending on air temps. Hasn’t gotten as cold here as there yet. Temp should drop next week with the cold front.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

brentste said:


> Great fish! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

SurfRidr said:


> Great, thanks for the info, Jeff. That was my experience with the Keitechs when I used them - this was in North Carolina for bass, but the durability just wasn't there. Speaking of Jackall, I tried to order a couple more Bonnie's but everywhere was out of stock, even Jackall's own site. :001_huh: Hope they didn't stop making them, I really like that topwater bait.


Unfortunately it’s gone. Hate when they do that to the good stuff! I’ve been throwing a Lucky Craft Sammy 115 instead, and it’s working great. Not as noisy as the Bonnie, but moves a lot of water and gets bit. I really love my Sammy 1 Knockers, but they aren’t made anymore either.


----------



## olvart

Well, I consider myself a pretty hard core wade fisherman for a 71 year old.
But you sir,are in your prime!
Smoken’ em!

I don’t want to know where you fish but if you care to share what you are looking for when you go to new water I am sure we are all ears.


----------



## barefoot

Great fish Jeff. thanks for making me homesick...


----------



## pcolayeeyee

Thanks for the report jeff 
Are you fishing the main bay or the bayous?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

olvart said:


> Well, I consider myself a pretty hard core wade fisherman for a 71 year old.
> But you sir,are in your prime!
> Smoken’ em!
> 
> I don’t want to know where you fish but if you care to share what you are looking for when you go to new water I am sure we are all ears.


It’s been a lot of fun putting this pattern together the last few years. This year it just all came together. I really appreciate the kind words, and I definitely like to hear you are out there getting after them! Hoping I’ll be able to do this for years to come. I’ll do a write up in the next few days on a few of the things I look for, and the lures used for different situations.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

barefoot said:


> Great fish Jeff. thanks for making me homesick...


Thank you sir. You out of town still?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

pcolayeeyee said:


> Thanks for the report jeff
> Are you fishing the main bay or the bayous?


No problem at all. Been fishing all over the place, letting the weather dictate where I go. Fish are everywhere right now.


----------



## barefoot

Jeffbro999 said:


> Thank you sir. You out of town still?


 
Sort of...I'm back about every 2 weeks, just haven't had time to fish much when I'm back.
I am planning on fishing the nearby dam spillways for stripers, wipers and walleyes, locals tell me they'll be running about Feb. 1st. - thru March for the spring spawn. By then the ice will have melted off the lakes.


----------



## SurfRidr

Jeffbro999 said:


> Unfortunately it’s gone. Hate when they do that to the good stuff! I’ve been throwing a Lucky Craft Sammy 115 instead, and it’s working great. Not as noisy as the Bonnie, but moves a lot of water and gets bit. I really love my Sammy 1 Knockers, but they aren’t made anymore either.


I threw a Sammy on Guntersville during a big bass challenge event a couple years ago after reading some opinions on it; it had an interesting action but it wasn't what I was used to and since the fishing was slow that weekend, I struggled to keep confidence in it. I still have a couple in my box, guess maybe I need to give them another go.

After my only Bonnie bit the dust (I wore it out), I picked up a KVD sexy dawg and have done decently well with it. It doesn't have quite the action the Bonnie did, but it's served me well and it's easy to find. :thumbsup:

Once again, thanks for your posts and input. Maybe our schedules will align one day. :yes:



barefoot said:


> Sort of...I'm back about every 2 weeks, just haven't had time to fish much when I'm back.
> I am planning on fishing the nearby dam spillways for stripers, wipers and walleyes, locals tell me they'll be running about Feb. 1st. - thru March for the spring spawn. By then the ice will have melted off the lakes.


Bruce - I'm usually limited to weekend days, but if you're in town and you want to get out for a few hours fire me a text and I'd be happy to take some of the work out of it for you and get you on the water. You've been a big help to me even before I moved here, and I'd love to be able to return the favor any time. You have my number. :thumbsup:


----------



## OHenry

Well done! Nice fish and great report.


----------



## barefoot

SurfRidr said:


> I threw a Sammy on Guntersville during a big bass challenge event a couple years ago after reading some opinions on it; it had an interesting action but it wasn't what I was used to and since the fishing was slow that weekend, I struggled to keep confidence in it. I still have a couple in my box, guess maybe I need to give them another go.
> 
> After my only Bonnie bit the dust (I wore it out), I picked up a KVD sexy dawg and have done decently well with it. It doesn't have quite the action the Bonnie did, but it's served me well and it's easy to find. :thumbsup:
> 
> Once again, thanks for your posts and input. Maybe our schedules will align one day. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce - I'm usually limited to weekend days, but if you're in town and you want to get out for a few hours fire me a text and I'd be happy to take some of the work out of it for you and get you on the water. You've been a big help to me even before I moved here, and I'd love to be able to return the favor any time. You have my number. :thumbsup:



Sam;


Great offer, thank you.
My wife usually has a long list of honey do's for me so between playing husband and visiting grandchildren...not much time.. but I'll shout at you.


----------



## kanaka

Just got some of the Rhythm Wave Jackalls . Opened up one of the packs and the swimbait smells like fresh cooked plastic. That normal?


----------



## olvart

Kinda the smell you get when you open a Harbor Freight sealed item?

it’s called “Chinesium”,let ‘em air out,dip in pro-cure.
They do have an amazing action!


----------



## kanaka

I'll let em air out outside the house! Was wondering if the smell really started when I pierced it for the line thru.


----------



## how2fish

You are the man...Congrats some really fine fish there :notworthy:


----------



## Chrissybombs

Great fish and great post, man! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Boardfeet

Wow you’ve really got me dialed in. Nicely done sir!


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira

Flat out awesome catches. Those are some huge trout!! Nice job on the reds and the stripers too!!


----------



## makats

Jeffbro999 said:


> It’s been a lot of fun putting this pattern together the last few years. This year it just all came together. I really appreciate the kind words, and I definitely like to hear you are out there getting after them! Hoping I’ll be able to do this for years to come. I’ll do a write up in the next few days on a few of the things I look for, and the lures used for different situations.


As always, great report and awesome catch!

Many thanks for sharing your strategies and baits used, as others have said, this is a huge help for dialing in winter patterns. I just wanted to make sure I didn't miss your write up if you've already had a chance to do one, and if not, wanted to ask you if you could include a link on your through-rigging technique, I believe that you did one one or two years ago, but I could not find it now.


----------

